# Nypd Tear 1yr Old Son From Mother..



## Kiowa (Dec 10, 2018)

Heartbreaking..


----------



## LostInAdream (Dec 10, 2018)

That's crazy! What is the back story? Why are they harassing her and locked her up?


----------



## janaq2003 (Dec 10, 2018)

What in sam hill???!


----------



## LostInAdream (Dec 10, 2018)

So apparently, she was trying to get a day care voucher so she can get to work as a maid. The workers  called the police because she was sitting on the floor. She has a warrant in NJ for credit card fraud. They are also charging her with child endangerment. I got all of this from the Twitter feed. They didn’t have to treat her like this at all. Regardless of her warrant they used excessive force and yanked a baby out of her arms like she stole him or was abusing him. I can’t!


----------



## BackToMyRoots (Dec 11, 2018)

LostInAdream said:


> So apparently, she was trying to get a day care voucher so she can get to work as a maid. The workers  called the police because she was sitting on the floor. She has a warrant in NJ for credit card fraud. They are also charging her with child endangerment. I got all of this from the Twitter feed. They didn’t have to treat her like this at all. Regardless of her warrant they used excessive force and yanked a baby out of her arms like she stole him or was abusing him. I can’t!



They called the cops on her because she was “blocking hallway” by sitting on the floor. I’m presuming the knee nothing of her warrants as it relates to how they acted.

The whole thing is disgraceful. That poor baby could have been serious injured. These law enforcement officers are out of control!

Further, the City needs to get its act together. Why are people with young babies waiting for hours to get service?


----------



## aminata (Dec 11, 2018)

This shows how racist our society is and how much hate there is.  She was not human to them, but poor and black.  The cops were wrong--social services even worse.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Dec 11, 2018)

So, no one said to themselves, “Maybe I could give my chair to this woman with the baby so she doesn’t have to sit on the floor.”?


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Dec 11, 2018)

I saw that on Sunday and it kept popping my my mind yesterday. Just disturbing. Hope the baby wasn't injured.


----------



## RUBY (Dec 11, 2018)

Also, its extreme for the workers to call the cops because the lady was sitting on the floor. As far as I'm concerned thats a waste of police time. The cops should be out dealing with real crime and the workers should use common sense.


----------



## Laela (Dec 11, 2018)

DISGUSTING...every one of those officers should be fired. This woman's civil rights were violated. I hope a strong lawyer like Ben can offer her their services to sue NYPD and social services... I don't care what her other circumstances are.


----------



## janaq2003 (Dec 11, 2018)

LivingInPeace said:


> So, no one said to themselves, “*Maybe I could give my chair to this woman with the baby so she doesn’t have to sit on the floor.*”?


Nope. Folks are "all for self" and it would kill them to do something to help someone else.
I hate people sometimes.


----------



## cinnespice (Dec 11, 2018)

LivingInPeace said:


> So, no one said to themselves, “Maybe I could give my chair to this woman with the baby so she doesn’t have to sit on the floor.”?


I live in NYC  good luck with that one. Do you know how many times i have been on the bus or train out here and given up my seat while other people just ignored the person( cane, elderly, mother with child or pregnant women). What grates my nerves is the young men sitting sprawled out on the train won't even offer. I guess having manners is not being taught nowadays.

I saw the video, no matter what she did or what warrant she had for arrest, cops had no right to do that to her.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Dec 11, 2018)

BackToMyRoots said:


> They called the cops on her because she was “blocking hallway” by sitting on the floor. I’m presuming the knee nothing of her warrants as it relates to how they acted.
> 
> The whole thing is disgraceful. That poor baby could have been serious injured. These law enforcement officers are out of control!
> 
> Further, the City needs to get its act together. *Why are people with young babies waiting for hours to get service*?



Because they are poor and for the most part, minorities. No one cares about poor minority women with young children (they should have never have gotten pregnant if they can't support the kids/I don't want my tax dollars supporting these kinds of people). Some people even questioned why the people in the office had cell phones with cameras.



LivingInPeace said:


> So, no one said to themselves, “Maybe I could give my chair to this woman with the baby so she doesn’t have to sit on the floor.”?



Other people may have been selfish or there with their own children. There also may have been to few chairs to begin with- God forbid that poor people have a nice looking , comfortable area to wait in while getting services.


----------



## DST1913 (Dec 11, 2018)

Question. Regardless of the why they are arresting her....if someone is being arrested and are on the floor while holding a child for dear life that they refuse to let go, what is the proper way to arrest this person and take the child away? I'm legit wondering what procedure is here.


----------



## Kiowa (Dec 11, 2018)

All charges against her dropped.....hope an attorney can help her out, suing the hell out of NYPD....


----------



## LostInAdream (Dec 11, 2018)

Kiowa said:


> All charges against her dropped.....hope an attorney can help her out, suing the hell out of NYPD....


Good!! She is still being held for the warrant tho. Here’s a go fund me page started for her.
https://www.gofundme.com/q9am2s-help-jazmine-headley


----------



## Laela (Dec 11, 2018)

^^ Thanks! didn't realize they've already got a GoFundMe.. wait... the page was started by the public defender? talk about CYA!....


----------



## janaq2003 (Dec 11, 2018)

They did this to her.. not because she killed somebody.. but because she was sitting on the doggone floor?? Did the cops take down the parkland shooter like that? The fool that shot those folks in Kentucky? 
Nah.


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Dec 11, 2018)

Laela said:


> ^^ Thanks! didn't realize they've already got a GoFundMe.. wait... the page was started by the public defender?* talk about CYA!*....


*Why do you say that?!*


----------



## discodumpling (Dec 12, 2018)

LivingInPeace said:


> So, no one said to themselves, “Maybe I could give my chair to this woman with the baby so she doesn’t have to sit on the floor.”?


Girl this is NYC. You can be in the throes of Labour and folks will walk by you and not blink!


----------



## discodumpling (Dec 12, 2018)

The Black woman cop was doing the most. I hope she is severely disciplined. How you gon threaten EVERYBODY with your taser? She was daring anybody to try and help that girl!


----------



## LivingInPeace (Dec 12, 2018)

discodumpling said:


> The Black woman cop was doing the most. I hope she is severely disciplined. How you gon threaten EVERYBODY with your taser? She was daring anybody to try and help that girl!


It be your own people.


----------



## dyh080 (Dec 12, 2018)

DST1913 said:


> Question. Regardless of the why they are arresting her....if someone is being arrested and are in the floor while holding a child for dear life that they refuse to let go, what is the proper way to arrest this person and take the child away? I'm legit wondering what procedure is here.


Yes, I would like to know the answer to this.

Also, this reminds me of the Emily Weinman situation in Wildwood, NJ earlier this year.  It didn't end so well for her.


----------



## dyh080 (Dec 12, 2018)

This reminds me of the Emily Weinman situation in Wild


LivingInPeace said:


> It be your own people.


If it wasn't it would be racist.


----------



## dyh080 (Dec 12, 2018)

janaq2003 said:


> They did this to her.. not because she killed somebody.. but because she was sitting on the doggone floor?? Did the cops take down the parkland shooter like that? The fool that shot those folks in Kentucky?
> Nah.


No, because she didn't follow orders.  She could have been in the right but come on, by now we should know that the best way to save your life is by complying.  Especially when you have a child present.  Once out of the situation you can take legal action.


----------



## Laela (Dec 12, 2018)

Yes she bothered me most... almost as if she had a personal vendetta. Black women don't look out for each other at all; I usually get treated most poorly by other black women even if I go out my way to acknowledge them and be nice (cashiers, etc.) It's a shame... we are a broken people.



discodumpling said:


> The Black woman cop was doing the most. I hope she is severely disciplined. How you gon threaten EVERYBODY with your taser? She was daring anybody to try and help that girl!


----------



## Laela (Dec 12, 2018)

Are you yelling? ...




AnjelLuvs said:


> *Why do you say that?!*


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Dec 12, 2018)

Laela said:


> Are you yelling? ...


*Huh?! there were no caps... *


----------



## DST1913 (Dec 12, 2018)

dyh080 said:


> Yes, I would like to know the answer to this.
> 
> Also, this reminds me of the Emily Weinman situation in Wildwood, NJ earlier this year.  It didn't end so well for her.


I dont think anyone knows that answer but will say they were way too rough and shouldn't have done it. Not defending the actions just curious in a "what's the proper way then" and what is suggested in this situation?


----------



## LivingInPeace (Dec 12, 2018)

discodumpling said:


> Girl this is NYC. You can be in the throes of Labour and folks will walk by you and not blink!


So really, this is a reflection of societal breakdown. I feel like everyone present failed this woman. An exaggeration yes, however, if people had treated her with the respect due to a woman waiting with a small child, she wouldn’t have been on the floor. Staff should have offered her a chair since no other clients were willing to and this would not have happened. 
But since no one understands that we still live in a society, this foolishness occurs.


----------



## Ivonnovi (Dec 12, 2018)

This is really bothersome to me.   

In a day and age when poor moms are being carted off to Jail for leaving their children in a Car while they Work or Attend a Job interview; I really don't understand this. 

Here we have a woman, trying to do things LEGALLY and she still got treated this way which resulted in her being  carted off to Jail.   What she needed was HELP/Assistance and encouragement to stay on the right track.
I'm not excusing her prior's but like I said she was trying to do things LEGALLY.     

The result of this looks like:   NY won't give [or will drag their knuckles on giving]  her a childcare voucher so she can go to work; 
BUT
They won't hesitate to call the police, drag her to Jail (free housing/meals/meds), and suck her child into their system (more free housing/meals/meds).   ​


----------



## discodumpling (Dec 12, 2018)

dyh080 said:


> No, because she didn't follow orders.  She could have been in the right but come on, by now we should know that the best way to save your life is by complying.  Especially when you have a child present.  Once out of the situation you can take legal action.


Follow orders for what? They didn't have seating in this overcrowded space so she sat on the floor. I don't think that's illegal. All "charges" were dropped. Cause they already know they're wrong. She will have her day in court. 
BTW these cops are from Brooklyn's 84th precinct. Its considered a problem precinct...they've been in this position many times before.


----------



## sarumoki (Dec 13, 2018)

discodumpling said:


> I don't think that's illegal.


They were probably going for the angle of it being a fire hazard. I don't think that's illegal but it makes sense for them to ask her to move.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Dec 13, 2018)

They over reacted and I hope she sues they hell out of them...


----------



## Transformer (Dec 13, 2018)

discodumpling said:


> Follow orders for what? They didn't have seating in this overcrowded space so she sat on the floor. I don't think that's illegal. All "charges" were dropped. Cause they already know they're wrong. She will have her day in court.
> BTW these cops are from Brooklyn's 84th precinct. Its considered a problem precinct...they've been in this position many times before.



Save your key strokes with this poster. Law and Order type when it comes to *Black* folks. Trolling.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Dec 13, 2018)

Transformer said:


> Save your key strokes with this poster. Law and Order type when it comes to *Black* folks. Trolling.


     The twit filter is your friend!


----------



## jeanghrey (Dec 13, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> *They were probably going for the angle of it being a fire hazard*. I don't think that's illegal but it makes sense for them to ask her to move.



Yeah from what I gathered the bigger issue was her blocking the doorway, she didn't have to get off the floor but she could've just scooted to a different spot....calling police was being way extra but this day and age everybody wants to dump the liability on them if something goes wrong....my unpopular opinion is every party involved was wrong to some degree


----------



## Laela (Dec 13, 2018)

She and her child had better get every bit of this donation from the public:

* $34,729 of $25,000 goal *

Raised by 1,164 people in 2 days
Created December 11, 2018
 
 BS 
 Brooklyn Defender Services 
   Other     BROOKLYN, NY


----------



## momi (Dec 17, 2018)

jeanghrey said:


> Yeah from what I gathered the bigger issue was her blocking the doorway, she didn't have to get off the floor but she could've just scooted to a different spot....calling police was being way extra but this day and age everybody wants to dump the liability on them if something goes wrong....my unpopular opinion is every party involved was wrong to some degree



Blocking the doorway is a fire hazard.  She also bit one of the security guards... 

It's been asked several times upthread - but could this situation been avoided?   Should the company allowed her to block the doorway?  Should the officers walked away when she refused to move?  Should they have picked up up while holding the baby and escorted her to another area?

What should have been done?


----------



## jeanghrey (Dec 17, 2018)

momi said:


> Blocking the doorway is a fire hazard.  She also bit one of the security guards...
> 
> It's been asked several times upthread - but could this situation been avoided?   Should the company allowed her to block the doorway?  Should the officers walked away when she refused to move?  Should they have picked up up while holding the baby and escorted her to another area?
> 
> *What should have been done*?



For starters they need a better system to disposition cases, If I can now make an appointment for the DMV and been in and out in under an hour, why can't this agency work on a similar setup, having people wait in line for hours is asking for chaos to erupt; if they're gonna have people lined up like that they def need a customer service rep to monitor the line, triage issues and move people to the appropriate areas, etc like they do at retail stores; I understand her being exhausted and sitting on the floor if that was the only option but she should've moved if she was blocking the doorway; somewhere along the spectrum of asking her to move and police being called no one attempted to get her a chair? offer her some food? etc ....police should be left out of it unless someone's being aggressive, threatening  or violent in some way and they def need a total retraining on how to handle these situations cause 9/10 they make it worse.


----------



## Theresamonet (Dec 17, 2018)

momi said:


> Blocking the doorway is a fire hazard.  *She also bit one of the security guards... *
> 
> It's been asked several times upthread - but could this situation been avoided?   Should the company allowed her to block the doorway?  Should the officers walked away when she refused to move?  Should they have picked up up while holding the baby and escorted her to another area?
> 
> What should have been done?



Did she bite the guard before the police was called? If so, they had every right to call the cops. 

I think the cops were overzealous, so they deserve the backlash. Prying the baby from her arms wasn't the problem, IMO. That's what they have to do. But wildly yanking and shaking the infant, like a dog with a chew toy, was too much. 

Something is wrong with this woman. I think a sane parent/person would realize that they're being arrested regardless, and since these people obviously have no regard for their child, maybe they should let go so their baby won't get hurt. She refused to let go because she didn't want to be cuffed. If the child got hurt, she was responsible as well. IMO.


----------



## momi (Dec 17, 2018)

jeanghrey said:


> For starters they need a better system to disposition cases, If I can now make an appointment for the DMV and been in and out in under an hour, why can't this agency work on a similar setup, having people wait in line for hours is asking for chaos to erupt; if they're gonna have people lined up like that they def need a customer service rep to monitor the line, triage issues and move people to the appropriate areas, etc like they do at retail stores; I understand her being exhausted and sitting on the floor if that was the only option but she should've moved if she was blocking the doorway; somewhere along the spectrum of asking her to move and police being called no one attempted to get her a chair? offer her some food? etc ....police should be left out of it unless someone's being aggressive, threatening  or violent in some way and they def need a total retraining on how to handle these situations cause 9/10 they make it worse.



Some type of monitor is a good idea. Most beaurocratic agencies need someone in tbt position.  Having a point person designated to customer service on a lobby level would definitely be helpful. 



Theresamonet said:


> Did she bite the guard before the police was called? If so, they had every right to call the cops.
> 
> I think the cops were overzealous, so they deserve the backlash. Prying the baby from her arms wasn't the problem, IMO. That's what they have to do. But wildly yanking and shaking the infant, like a dog with a chew toy, was too much.
> 
> Something is wrong with this woman. I think a sane parent/person would realize that they're being arrested regardless, and since these people obviously have no regard for their child, maybe they should let go so their baby won't get hurt. She refused to let go because she didn't want to be cuffed. If the child got hurt, she was responsible as well. IMO.



Yeah the situation was aggravated by many factors...


----------



## Kanky (Dec 18, 2018)

There are a lot of people who have trouble managing minor conflicts and issues without escalating things unnecessarily. If not blocking the aisle was that serious then someone should’ve found her another place to sit. This wasn’t a police situation. And of course the police acted like complete fools when they got there because they lack deescalation skills and aren’t even inclined to try when faced with a black person. 

There are also half a dozen simple ways to handle overcrowding and people having to wait. If this system was half as competent as a restaurant during the dinner rush this would not have happened.


----------



## Everything Zen (Dec 18, 2018)

Kanky said:


> There are a lot of people who have trouble managing minor conflicts and issues without escalating things unnecessarily. If not blocking the aisle was that serious then someone should’ve found her another place to sit. This wasn’t a police situation. And of course the police acted like complete fools when they got there because they lack deescalation skills and aren’t even inclined to try when faced with a black person.
> 
> There are also half a dozen simple ways to handle overcrowding and people having to wait. If this system was half as competent as a restaurant during the dinner rush this would not have happened.



I’ve had these same discussions with my dad as a retired Lieutenant - their major training area isn’t deescalation. When you call the cops you are asking for someone trained in deadly force not a crisis counselor. I know this is extremely problematic in our communities when they can stop and frisk but not actually getting to the root of the problems but... What are we asking these indivduals with guns to do?  I am surprised that I am starting to understand some of the confusion with their jobs- the role needs to be completely overhauled. I am in no way dismissing the blatant racism and high number of black people that die during interactions with police that should not be in their positions.


----------



## Laela (Dec 19, 2018)

* No punishment for officers in Jazmine Headley arrest *






Uniformed NYPD officers can be seen in the footage trying to wrench Headley’s 1-year-old son from her arms, at one point lifting the pair off the floor of a city benefits office. | Flickr

By ROSA GOLDENSOHN  
12/14/2018 06:46 PM EST
Updated 12/14/2018 06:58 PM EST

 Share on Facebook  Share on Twitter
An NYPD Internal Affairs Bureau review of the arrest of Jazmine Headley in Brooklyn last week found *no wrongdoing* on the part of NYPD officers involved or action that would result in discipline or change of status.

"The NYPD has conducted a strenuous review of what happened, because the public deserves answers, and we must take every opportunity to continuously strengthen how the NYPD serves the people of New York City," Police Commissioner James O'Neill said in a statement. "This review shows that prior to the incident depicted on public video, NYPD officers are working with the client to de-escalate the situation."

Uniformed NYPD officers can be seen in the footage trying to wrench Headley’s 1-year-old son from her arms, at one point lifting the pair off the floor of a city benefits office. An NYPD officer produces a stun gun and waves it indiscriminately in the faces of onlookers.

Mayor Bill de Blasio has faced harsh criticism for waiting three days to comment on the incident and for refusing to publicly question the NYPD's actions.

The review was based on publicly available video, body camera footage, 911 calls and interviews with Jazmine Headley and her mother, the department said.

The review yielded three recommendations for policy changes going forward: establishing guidelines for interactions between NYPD and HRA officers, summoning an NYPD supervisor when police respond to calls at HRA facilities and reviewing tactics and training programs for situations in which police officers encounter someone holding a young child.


----------



## dyh080 (Dec 19, 2018)

momi said:


> Blocking the doorway is a fire hazard.  She also bit one of the security guards...
> 
> It's been asked several times upthread - but could this situation been avoided?   Should the company allowed her to block the doorway?  Should the officers walked away when she refused to move?  Should they have picked up up while holding the baby and escorted her to another area?
> 
> *What should have been done?*




I saw a comment on facebook that said she allegedly  waited 1 hour before actually having her meeting, had her meeting and then refused to leave for some reason..I think she wasn't satisfied with her meeting, allegedly. I think the commenter may have been in the office at that time.

Also, this commenter said there were seats available .
Again, all of the above is alleged and from a commenter on facebook. I can't say it is true or not.
They SHOULD have arrested her AND taken the child into protective custody  if indeed at that point she became a trespasser.


----------



## dyh080 (Dec 19, 2018)

Kanky said:


> There are a lot of people who have trouble managing minor conflicts and issues without escalating things unnecessarily. If not blocking the aisle was that serious then someone should’ve found her another place to sit. This wasn’t a police situation. And of course the police acted like complete fools when they got there because they lack deescalation skills and aren’t even inclined to try when faced with a black person.
> 
> There are also half a dozen simple ways to handle overcrowding and people having to wait. If this system was half as competent as a restaurant during the dinner rush this would not have happened.




If she is classified as a trespasser it IS a police situation.


----------



## Kanky (Dec 21, 2018)

The security guard is the one who should be arrested in this incident. She needs to press charges. 

*“Body-cameras worn by the officers recorded the guard telling Ms. Headley that if she did not leave she would be taken to central booking and the city’s child-welfare agency would take her son away, according to a person briefed on the matter.

“You’re a joke,” Ms. Headley replied, then turned to go, according to the person who was briefed. The peace officer replied: “Really?” then lunged at Ms. Headley and grabbed her arm, the person said, and “everyone tumbles down.”

If the guard “had just swallowed it, this would have been over,” a law enforcement official briefed on the body-camera evidence said.”*

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/16/nyregion/jazmine-headley-arrest.html


----------

